# Scouse visa



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For my sins i need to apply for one.

Can anyone tell me the procedures? Are their any specific requirements, eg a fanatical loving of the beatles and boys from the blackstuff, or do i just turn up with some nicked hub-caps wearing a kappa shell-suit and an unfeasably bad perm?


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> For my sins i need to apply for one.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the procedures? Are their any specific requirements, eg a fanatical loving of the beatles and boys from the blackstuff, or do i just turn up with some nicked hub-caps wearing a kappa shell-suit and an unfeasably bad perm?


Criminal record will help of course and a long standing social security claims record.
Scouser walks into the D.S.S. and says "I've just been offered a Blow Job, If I take it will it affect my benefit claim?"

Not sure if you can get direct flights from Dubai, but be prepared for a delay on return:









Take 12 passport size photo's, but try to blend in with your neighbours:


----------

